# Canon printer for heat transfers?



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

I have a Canon PIXMA MP610 all-in-one printer that I got the wife for Christmas last year. Has anyone had any experience using one of these for heat transfers? Epson C120s are relatively inexpensive enough to get, but if I don't have to I'd rather just use what I have.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

It may work with Jet Pro Softstretch (JPSS) paper from Coastal or other vendors. I buy from Coastal because they offer a discount to forum members and are easy to do business with.

Most inkjet transfer printers use Epson with Durabrite ink if the stay with the OEM brand of ink's. Epson Claria inks and HP Vivera have been tested with JPSS paper and seem to work fine. That paper is one of the most respected for inkjet transfers because of the hand and very litte fading. Purchase a box or request sample sheets for testing. I know it will work with Epson so worst case scenario you buy a C120.

Check out this link http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t45256.html

Good luck


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have readit will work with the JPSS paper. good luck. .... JB


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

thanks for the info. Like Chip said, worst case scenario is to go and get a C120. I've seen some online for less than $50.


----------

